# Sai lầm khi nghĩ trẻ ăn não cá thông minh, chuyên gia cảnh báo nguy cơ suy giảm trí tuệ



## Vũ Thu Hằng (10/10/18)

*TS Từ Ngữ - Phó Chủ tịch kiêm Tổng Thư ký Hội dinh dưỡng Việt Nam cho biết, ăn não cá tốt cho phát triển trí não vì có các chất béo omega.*

Cá là loại thực phẩm giàu chất dinh dưỡng như khoáng chất, vitamin, protein, DHA... rất tốt cho sức khỏe của trẻ em. Không ít các mẹ quan niệm rằng, ăn não cá giúp trẻ thông minh, ăn mắt cá giúp trẻ có đôi mắt sáng. Tuy nhiên, theo TS. Từ Ngữ, Tổng thư ký Hội dinh dưỡng Việt Nam thì quan niệm này hoàn toàn chưa có cơ sở khoa học.

*Những lợi ích tuyệt vời của cá cho sức khỏe trẻ*

_Cá nhiều chất dinh dưỡng_
Cá là một loại thực phẩm có hàm lượng khoáng chất, vitamin và protein vô cùng phong phú. Protein trong thịt cá rất dễ hấp thụ, tốt cho sức khỏe trẻ em đặc biệt là tốt hệ tiêu hóa và tim mạch. Trong cá cũng có chứa rất nhiều vitamin cần thiết như vitamin A, D, phốt pho, magiê, kẽm... Đặc biệt lượng canxi có ở trong một số loại cá như cá hồi, cá nục, cá thu... rất tốt cho hệ xương.

_Cá là loại thực phẩm ít chất béo và giàu axít omega - 3_
Các mẹ đều biết rằng ăn nhiều thực phẩm giàu chất béo như mỡ động vật không có lợi cho sức khỏe. Trong cá có chứa rất ít chất béo dạng này, đồng thời lại có nhiều axít béo omega - 3, là thành phần đặc biệt cần thiết đối với quá trình phát triển não bộ ở trẻ, đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc truyền nhận tín hiệu giữa các tế bào.

_


Cá là một loại thực phẩm có hàm lượng khoáng chất, vitamin và protein vô cùng phong phú (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Thành phần chủ yếu trong omega - 3 là DHA cũng chính là thành phần quan trọng thúc đẩy hình thành chất xám trong não và giúp cho trẻ nhỏ phát triển trí thông minh. Axít omega - 3 chứa rất nhiều trong cá và một số loại hải sản khác như tôm, sò...

_Tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa_

Các loại thịt động vật như lợn, bò... chứa rất nhiều protein, song nếu ăn nhiều lại không tốt cho sức khỏe vì có thể gây ra chứng thừa đạm, béo phì, tiểu đường... Trong khi đó, protein trong cá rất dễ hấp thụ, đảm bảo rằng dạ dày không phải làm việc nhiều giờ để tiêu hóa lượng cá trẻ đã ăn.

_Giúp phát triển hệ xương_

Mặc dù cá không được đánh giá là loại thực phẩm có hàm lượng canxi cao nhất nhưng trong cá có chứa một lượng lớn vitamin D - nguyên tố cần thiết cho sự hấp thụ canxi trong cơ thể bé, từ đó giúp hệ xương khỏe mạnh.

_Tốt cho não bộ_

Đối với con trẻ nhỏ, DHA có trong axit béo không no của cá và có vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình sinh trưởng của tế bào não và hệ thần kinh. Thiếu chất này trẻ lớn lên sẽ giảm trí nhớ, kém thông minh. Đặc biệt đối với trẻ nhỏ, DHA là một dưỡng chất vô cùng quan trọng và cần thiết để phát triển tế bào não.

*Ăn não cá giúp cho trẻ thông minh?*

TS. Từ Ngữ, Tổng thư ký Hội dinh dưỡng Việt Nam cho biết, con người nói chung và trẻ nhỏ nói riêng ăn não cá tốt cho phát triển trí não vì có các chất béo omega, măt khác não người cần lượng lipid nhất định để hoạt động hiệu quả. Tuy nhiên, nhiều bà mẹ quan niệm rằng ăn gì bổ nấy, ăn não cá giúp trẻ thông minh, ăn mắt cá giúp trẻ có đôi mắt sáng thì hoàn toàn chưa có cơ sở khoa học.

Não cá là một thực phẩm dinh dưỡng cung cấp nhiều chất béo có lợi. Tuy nhiên, nói ăn não cá giúp cho trẻ thông minh thì chưa có cơ sở khoa học. Nói một cách đúng hơn ăn não cá tốt cho phát triển trí não vì các chất béo omega tốt cho não. 

Não cá có hàm lượng dinh dưỡng cao, tuy nhiên, não cá, mang cá, da cá đều có hàm lượng thủy ngân cao gấp 10 lần thịt cá. Cá càng to, hàm lượng thủy ngân tích tụ trong cơ thể cá càng cao.

Ví dụ ở cá chép, hàm lượng thủy ngân trong 200g da cá, thịt cá, trứng cá là rất thấp, nhưng với trên dưới 400g thì so với 200g trong da cá, hàm lượng thủy ngân đã tăng lên 5 lần, còn trong não cá tăng 20 lần trở lên.

Hàm lượng thủy ngân trong não cá có thể phá hủy hệ thống thần kinh của trẻ, khiến trẻ càng ăn càng giảm trí tuệ. Các mẹ khi mua cá tốt nhất nên chọn những con cá có đầu nhỏ, không nên cho trẻ ăn não cá.

_


Các món ăn từ cá là thực phẩm rất tốt cho sức khỏe trẻ nhỏ nhưng cần cho bé ăn đúng cách. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Phân tích về việc ăn não cá có nguy cơ nhiễm thủy ngân, TS.Từ Ngữ nhấn mạnh: Trong não cá có rất nhiều lipit (chất béo) omega 3, 6 tốt cho sức khỏe. Tuy nhiên, não cá là cơ quan có thể bị nhiễm thủy ngân, đặc biệt là các loại cá sống ở tầng đáy. Cá sống ở tầng đáy nơi có điều kiện sống bị ô nhiễm ngoài nguy cơ nhiễm thủy ngân thì có thể bị nhiễm những kim loại nặng khác.

Thủy ngân là kim loại nặng có thể gây tổn thương não và gan. Trẻ ăn cá có nhiễm thủy ngân sẽ tích tụ trong cơ thể và ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe. Những loại cá sống ở tầng mặt nguy cơ bị nhiễm thủy ngân sẽ ít hơn so với cá sống ở tầng đáy.

Các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng cũng cho rằng, các món ăn từ cá là thực phẩm rất tốt cho sức khỏe, tuy nhiên bố mẹ cần hiểu rõ về cá và các chức năng của từng bộ phận thực phẩm để tránh những tổn hại cho cơ thể mới thực sự đảm bảo ăn uống lành mạnh, có tác dụng tốt cho sức khỏe của trẻ.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

